

Rise and fall of Third Normal Form - alter8
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/11/21/rise-and-fall-of-the-third-normal-form/

======
jmount
Normal forms don't just (as the article implies) save previously expensive
storage; they help defend against still very expensive inconsistent state.

~~~
dguaraglia
I wished everyone understood this. I can't count the amount of times I've
heard arguments like "well, we should store this other bit of data in this
table too, so we don't need to perform a join to retrieve it". If you need
speed, just use a cache (and proper caching discipline) at the highest level
that makes sense, instead of micro-optimizing DB access. It's stupid.

